# Mein Pc "tackert" beim Start



## Flo2409 (15. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen, mal sehen ob ich hier richtig bin. 
Ich habe meine neuen Pc Teile in mein "altes" Coolermaster Centurion Pc Gehäuse eingebaut, und habe seit dem das Problem, dass mein PC beim booten und ca. die ersten 3 Minuten in Windows "tackert" und zwar mit ca. 5 Tackerern pro Minute, also "klack, klack, klack, etc..."
Das klingt els würde ein Kabl in einen der Lüfter hängen, aber ich habe nun schon 10 mal nachgesehen und alle Kabel zur Seite genommen, und da hängt definitiv nix rein.
Kann es meine zweite Festplate sein? Und warum hört das plötzlich auf?

Hoffe jemand kennt das Problem---


----------



## d00mfreak (15. März 2008)

Flo2409 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, mal sehen ob ich hier richtig bin.
> Ich habe meine neuen Pc Teile in mein "altes" Coolermaster Centurion Pc Gehäuse eingebaut, und habe seit dem das Problem, dass mein PC beim booten und ca. die ersten 3 Minuten in Windows "tackert" und zwar mit ca. 5 Tackerern pro Minute, also "klack, klack, klack, etc..."
> Das klingt els würde ein Kabl in einen der Lüfter hängen, aber ich habe nun schon 10 mal nachgesehen und alle Kabel zur Seite genommen, und da hängt definitiv nix rein.
> Kann es meine zweite Festplate sein? Und warum hört das plötzlich auf?
> ...



Ich tippe eher auf die Festplatte, da ein Lüfter, für dessen Arbeit 5RPM aureichen, wahrscheinlich gar nicht verbaut wäre.

Das Geräusch dürfte von den Schreib/Leseköpfen kommen. Würde mal ein paar Backups machen, da dies oft Zeichen für den nahenden Tod der Platte sind.


----------



## darkniz (15. März 2008)

Es ist sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es an den Festplatten liegt. Entweder sind die Festplatten nicht richtig festgeschaubt oder eine der Festplatten könnte in nächster Zeit kaputt gehen. Am Besten sicherst du deine Daten und überprüfst die Festplatten auf Fehler.


----------



## Flo2409 (15. März 2008)

oh man jetzt les ich es erst, meine 5 Tackerer / SEKUNDE 

Aber am besten ist es glaub ich wirklich meine festplatten zu überprüfen.


----------



## McBain (18. März 2008)

bei mir auf der arbeit am pc ist exakt das gleiche problem.
das ist mir aber ziemlich egal wenn da in nächster zeit was kaputt geht denn dann kommt ein "experte" und repariert alles^^


----------



## SeoP (18. März 2008)

naja, bei 5klacken pro sek kann es durchaus auch ein Luefter sein, oder eines deiner Laufwerke...beim hochfahren.
kommt diese klacken auch bei einer defragmentierung zustande?


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (18. März 2008)

hast du n altes diskettenlaufwerk
ich hab noch n gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz altes des ich mir wieder eingfebaut hab zum grakas flashen und des klackert acuh wenn ich mein pc hochfahre 
aber das gehört so
das war ncoih richtige technik damals


----------



## sockednc (18. März 2008)

Klingt nach Festplatte.
Lad dir mal WD oder Maxtor Festplatten Test runter und prüfe dann die Platten.


----------



## Flo2409 (21. März 2008)

Nein ich hab kein Diskettenlaufwerk mehr, und das lass ich mir auch nicht unterstellen!! Ich will damit nix zu tun haben 

Spaß beiseite. Ich versuche es mal mit den Tools


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (22. März 2008)

he diskettenlaufwerke sind die beste erfindung seit eierkochern  
nee ich habe gemerkt dass diskettenlaufwerke wirklich praktisch sind (zum bios flaschen bei grakas usw)
ausserdem brauch man z.b. bei manchen dell rechnern diskettenlaufwerke zum xp drauf machen (die von dell sin doch schweine wäre ich n dau hätte ichs einschicken müssen)
ausserdem rulen disketten voll
wenn man sauer ist kann man die mit aller wucht gegen die wand werfen ohne dass wiederlcihe silberne splitter nrumfliegen :--)


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. März 2008)

disketten rulern 
ontoppic: 
für mich klingt des klar nach den festplatten, is bei alten häufig und bei neuen ab und zu leider auch noch existent.
da du ja deine hardware in das *alte* gehäuse gebaut hast - hdds fest verschraubt ?
dann würden sich die schwingungen von den hdds aufs gehäuse übertragen und wären deswegen so extrem laut.
wenn die tools auf kein ergebnis liefern, könntest du versuchen, die hdds auszuschrauben und zumindest mal für testzwecke entkoppeln [wenn die kabel reichen auch mitm kissen o.Ä.] und schaun ob des klackern immer noch so laut ist.
mfg


----------



## Wannseesprinter (31. März 2008)

Das Lager des Lüfters, sei es für Gehäuse, CPU etc. oder Festplatte "tackert" in so regelmäßigen Abständen am ehesten.

Auf gut Glück einfach mal alle Gehäuselüfter abziehen und hören. Sollte das Problem nicht verschwunden sein, Festplatten nach und nach vom Netzteil abstöpseln.


----------

